# Little Cheap Pink MCover from Amazon



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I know some wouldn't waste money on this but I'm not hard on my Kindle and I'm rather girlie for being a mature woman with grown kids. So.....here's to me and my pink Kindle! 


I forgot to put the band around it so you can't see it, but it matches perfectly.

The color is perfect on here and matches the skin I have on my Kindle. It's lightweight and I can slide my hand inside the two covers while reading with
the band around the back of the Kindle.  For under $10 what's to complain about?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love it. I'm girlie as well so the color is perfect.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I really like that cover!!! Love pink! I just checked them out on the amazon website and now I really like the green one too


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I like that apple green too!  I may have to get one of those later.  I'm glad I'm not the only pink girlie girl here.  LOL!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I love pink, and that looks so pretty!  That's one of those Nokey skins isn't it?  I like how none of the graphite shows.  I also have a cheap little cover I bought from Ebay that's pink, it's very lightweight and I love it.  I like to use it when I'm taking my Kindle out in my purse and know I won't need a light.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Very Pretty!  I like pink too and at that price you could have a whole wardrobe of colors to change depending on your mood.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I love pink, and that looks so pretty! That's one of those Nokey skins isn't it? I like how none of the graphite shows. I also have a cheap little cover I bought from Ebay that's pink, it's very lightweight and I love it. I like to use it when I'm taking my Kindle out in my purse and know I won't need a light.


Yes, and if it gets beat up in the purse we aren't out a fortune! I think this will be my official going out and about cover...after I get tired of looking at it. lol


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

That is REALLY pretty.  I wouldn't have a problem showing that off.


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

I adore pink!  That cover looks great with that skin.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This just makes me smile!  Love that pink!!  Thanks so much for posting the pictures!


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I love it!  I'm all about pink!
Adore the skin too!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Very pretty and well matched to the skin.  A combination you should be proud to show off anyplace.  Good to know there are such nice covers available at such a reasonable price.  A real find for those of us who like to change the look of our Kindles.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I love the skin with the pink cover. When I got my Kindle little did I know that not only is it awesome to read but accessorising is so much fun!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Can you post a link?


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Patricia, I just went browsing on Amazon.com for the nokeys by clicking on Electronics and then typed in nokey skins for Kindle 3. 
The pink cover is on Amazon too. Just type in pink Mcover for Kindle 3.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful combo; thanks for sharing.


----------



## sylviebi (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if this Mcover folds back behind easily? and how sturdy is the cover (cardboard hard or wood hard)?
I like the skin. Nokey is awesome looking! Do they last? I was thinking of getting a skin but I was unsure about their durability...
thanks for sharing,
Sylvie
Sleepless in Ontario (Until I get my kindle! it's finally in Canada so maybe by the end of the week...)


----------



## sylviebi (Apr 15, 2011)

oops, I just looked at the amzon pics and noticed that it does fold back... sorry for asking something I could look up myself...


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, it does fold flat and it also has the band that you can put around the front cover when you fold it back.  I slip my hand inbetween the two and read that way.  I think it's hard board, but cannot say for certain since it's sealed into the lining.  It's not the best made but it's good enough and I love the color of pink.  Not too bright and not mauvy.  The skin lasts as long as any, I suppose.  I'm sure it would depend on whether you take it out of the cover and if you toss it around, etc.  It won't peel off without you peeling it off.


----------



## sylviebi (Apr 15, 2011)

Of all the covers I like this one. It doesn't seem to be thick and bulky and no clasp that looks in the way. I was wondering if the cover is too flimsy. Is it like a box of cereal floppy like or more solid? I know I'm a pain... Also curious if the cover's 4 tabs that hold it in place get in the way of the button/slots at the bottom (ie off switch, or usb port) and they keyboard mainly the d-pad... Your time with this is much appreciated.
Have a great night,
Sylvie
Sleepless in Ontario till I get my hands on my kindle...


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Sylvie, this is the lightest of the three covers I have.  I think it's either plastic or a strong cardboard on each side of the cover.  Stronger than a box of cereal, but not thick like some.  No, the corner tabs do not block anything.  These cover less of the Kindle than most of the band tabs.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

BlondeStylus said:


> Sylvie, this is the lightest of the three covers I have. I think it's either plastic or a strong cardboard on each side of the cover. Stronger than a box of cereal, but not thick like some. No, the corner tabs do not block anything. These cover less of the Kindle than most of the band tabs.


Is it easy to get the Kindle in and out of this? Thanks.


----------



## sylviebi (Apr 15, 2011)

oh OK. I have only one more question. Do the tabs hold it in place nicely? Some cases don't and the K3 slips out easily. This will be my last question I promiss   

Thanks for your time! It's much appreciated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sylvie, there are no limits on questions!  Ask away, lots of cover experts here in Accessories.  

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

That's adorable! I might have to buy one of these. Thanks for sharing!

Melissa


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

At first glance, the outside looks just like the Amazon, and the inside reminds me of the Noreve rail system (doesn't cover the Kindle face).  It's a nice hybrid for an outstanding price.  It's a really nice skin/cover combo too!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

sylviebi said:


> oh OK. I have only one more question. Do the tabs hold it in place nicely? Some cases don't and the K3 slips out easily. This will be my last question I promiss
> 
> Thanks for your time! It's much appreciated.


Yes! When I first placed my Kindle in the cover rails I was skeptical if it could hold it securely as the rails are a bit soft. As it turns out they move just enough to get the Kindle in there securely. I have turned it upside down and sideways while shaking it and the Kindle never budges. It's $10 worth of protection and then some with pink fashion thrown in for good measure. Haha!


----------



## sylviebi (Apr 15, 2011)

ok awesome as promised no more questions 

thanks


----------

